# Cognitieve dissonantie



## eno2

Cognitieve dissonatie.
Ik heb dat altijd geïnterpreteerd als zijnde de min of meer impulsieve reflexmatige *afwijzing* van inhouden die tegen onze verankerde opvattingen indruisen, die dus weigeren neutraal af te wegen, te argumenteren en over te nemen, omdat het ons te veel stress, ongemak en ongenoegen veroorzaakt of zou kunnen veroorzaken. Of gewoon niet willen begrijpen daarom. 

Die opvatting schijnt in te gaan tegen een paar definities die ik controleerde.

Cognitieve dissonantie: In the field of psychology, *cognitive dissonance* is the mental discomfort (psychological stress) experienced by a person who simultaneously holds two or more contradictory beliefs, ideas, or values. =>wiki

*Cognitieve dissonantie* is de onaangename spanning die iemand ervaart bij tegenstrijdige overtuigingen, ideëen of opvattingen of als er wordt vastgesteld dat diegene in strijd met de eigen overtuiging handelt.* In zijn boek A Theory of Cognitive Dissonance uit 1957 stelde Leon Festinger dat mensen streven naar het verkleinen van die dissonanties en daarvoor hun opvattingen of gedrag aanpassen.*=> wiki


het naast elkaar bestaan van onverenigbare gegevens•_cognitieve dissonantie_toestand van innerlijke spanning ten gevolge van het als tegenstrijdig ervaren van twee bewustzijnsinhouden => DVD online.



Hoe bekijken/verstaan/gebruiken jullie 'cognitieve dissonantie"?


----------



## Suehil

Ik heb het altijd gekend als een innerlijke tegenstrijdigheid.


----------



## eno2

Dan is dat een opvatting die in de loop van de tijd blijkbaar een reductie ondergaan heeft sinds het munten van de term door  Leon Festinger die  het duidelijk heeft over de invloed op het gedrag en het aanpassen van het gedrag en wel om  de innerlijke spanning te verminderen/ontlopen. Dat is meer mijn opvatting.


----------



## Red Arrow

Inderdaad een onaangenaam gevoel als je iets leest dat ingaat tegen wat je gelooft. Stond enkele jaren geleden zo in Psychologie Magazine. Ik heb die definitie gewoon overgenomen aangezien ik het daarvoor nog nooit gehoord had.


----------



## eno2

En de begeleidende reflex van weerstand en zelfs afwijzing?


----------



## Red Arrow

Of zelfs fight or flight: vechten of vluchten. (gevolg van adrenalinevrijgave)


----------



## eno2

> Most social research points to the amazing stubbornness people can demonstrate even in the face of damning evidence that their opinions are wrong


. Can America's worship of guns ever be changed? | Christopher Morrissey

Dit gaat over de weerstand tegen strengere gun laws, maar het kon een schoolvoorbeeld zijn van cognitieve dissonantie.


----------



## eno2

Cognitieve dissonantie lijkt verbonden met leven in een galmkamer of echokamer.


----------

